# Which SIG P250 Subcompact? There are two.



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm considering one of these but not sure which. The SIG website shows one version with a rail under the barrel & longer grip from to back & the other has no rail & the grip is a bit smaller. My question is, are there other differences? The rail version costs $80 more on one website, not sure why. It's also sold out more places but the smooth version is available several places & it's cheaper for some reason. A local store has the smooth versions in stock (3) for a decent price & I'll take a look tomorrow. The rail doesn't matter, I don't need it. I could get the kit to convert my P250 .45 full size but for a little more money I can keep my house gun & have another carry gun. Curious to see how my wife likes it & if she does I'll get her one too. Wanting the 9mm. I know there's the P320 SC but I started off with revolvers years ago & love that smooth DAO trigger, especially for carry.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

The small-sized grip module for the P250/320 subcompact has no rail and a rounded trigger guard. The new P250 subcompacts I have seen come with the small grip module stock. The medium and large size SC grip modules have rails and a squared-off trigger guard.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

They had one left & I got it plus 4 boxes of 9mm ammo. Looking forward to going to the range tomorrow.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Found a video that explains that the changes are cosmetic only, no mechanical difference. After 3 busy weekends I finally got time to try it today! Very happy with it. I tried 8 different boxes of ammo & everything worked except one round didn't fire. 2nd trigger pull fired it. One thing I like about DAO triggers. 
Remington 115 FMJ
Winchester white box 115 FMJ
Fiocchi 115 FMJ
Blazer Brass 115 FMJ
American Eagle 124 FMJ
Federal Aluminum 115 FMJ
Federal 150 HST
Federal 147 HST
The most accurate was the Federal Aluminum (cheap) & HST 150 gr. The trigger had a little creep compared to my P250 full sized .45 but it may have just been more noticeable being a smaller & lighter pistol. I'll dry fire it with a snap cap 200+ times & if I still notice a bit more creep I'll just swap out trigger groups. About a 5 minute job. The .45 is butter smooth but has a few hundred rounds through it. It's an indoor range so I only shot one magazine of each box. Then finished most of the Federal Aluminum & about then my ears were starting to ring.


----------

